# Duda ¿Qué amplificador elegir?



## Beah (Oct 20, 2010)

(si publiqué en una sección inadecuada, hacermelo saber )
Hola, tengo una gran duda en mis manos, les contaré :

Me han regalado un sistema de sonido (4.1) y probé las bocinas a un stereo que tengo, no lo probé a un gran volumen, solo que funcionaran...

Ahora necesito construir/armar un amplificador para el sonido, pero no tengo más información que solamente la impedancia de las bocinas (*4 bocinas satelitales de 4 Ohms + 1 Subwoofer de 4 Ohms..*). El tamaño de las bocinas y subwoofer no lo conosco, pero sé el tamaño de sus cajas
*4 Cajas de 9 cm de ancho (el diametro de la bocina no puede ser mayo a ese)
*1 Caja acústica del Subwoofer de 30x30 cm de Alto*Fondo, el diámetro del sobwoofer es menor a ese por supuesto...

Ahora, *¿cuáles son las características del aplificador que debo armar/comprar para este equipo?*

Pienso conectarlo a mi computadora tambien (ya poseeo un equipo de 5.1 canales) y he notado que la tarjeta de sonido hace el filtrado de frecuencias para cada canal, según veo en el AC3Filter, así que no creo necesitar el crossover...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2010)

Amplificador bridge/simple con TDA2030/2040/2050/LM1875 + PCBs 

Saludos !


----------



## Beah (Oct 23, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Amplificador bridge/simple con TDA2030/2040/2050/LM1875 + PCBs
> 
> Saludos !



Pero, ¿porqué ese? ¿que potencia tiene? ¿qué potencia máxima puede manejar mi subwoofer? 

Eso es lo que me interesaría saber, pero gracias por la ayuda


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 23, 2010)

Beah dijo:


> Pero, ¿porqué ese? ¿que potencia tiene? ¿qué potencia máxima puede manejar mi subwoofer?
> 
> Eso es lo que me interesaría saber, pero gracias por la ayuda


 
Esos circuitos entregan entre 28 y 30 vatios, y se te los oriento por el hecho de ser simples, pero podrias usasr otros mas simples aun para los satelites, y con respecto a cuanta potencia aguanta tu sub, no es posible adivanarla con solo la medida de una simple caja, tendrias que poner mas datos, al menos el modelo de la caja.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 23, 2010)

Beah dijo:


> ¿porqué ese?


¿Y por qué no?


Beah dijo:


> ¿que potencia tiene?


Primer post del link... Un poquito de tu parte tenés que poner, che...


Beah dijo:


> ¿qué potencia máxima puede manejar mi subwoofer?


¿De qué color es el timbre de mi casa?
Para adivinar no somos buenos en el foro (todavía, pero tenemos un proyecto entre manos que...).

Saludos


----------



## Beah (Oct 24, 2010)

Lamento la pobre información que dí... pero di el tamaño de la caja, porque es aprox el tamaño del subwoofer, y *pensé, que ustedes con experiencia, ya han manejado subwoofers de ese tamaño y sabían entre que rango de potencia soportan...* (no es que por el tamaño se maneje la potencia, a lo que me refiero es a que han manejado modelos a los que pudiera, ser parecidos a este)

No tengo el modelo del equipo, sólo tengo las bocinas, no tengo la consola del equipo. Y en las bocinas sólo marca la impedancia (4 Ohms para todos)...

Les adjunto el subwoofer fotos de:


----------



## Cacho (Oct 24, 2010)

A simple vista y sin más datos (lo que importa es el parlante que está adentro de la caja), no se te ocurra ponerle más de 10 o 15W a eso. Quizá maneje hasta 20W con viento a favor.

Mirá el ampli que te sugirió 2m, y la familia TDA20xx de gainclones, que te van a dar buenos resultados.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 24, 2010)

estoy casi 98% seguro (debido a que comencé con cursos de adivinanza y visión de futuro) que esos parlantes son de un Home Teatre, o un equipo similar y te cuento:

1) los parlantes comunes (front, rear, center) no toleran más de 8W
2) el sub woofer suele tolerar hasta unos 30W (con viento a favor, diria mi amigo Cacho)

por ende, viendo y considerando lo anterior...y además de que presupongo que en electrónica tampoco sos un experto...te sigo recomendando los famosos TDA..desde el TDA2002 hasta un máximo TDA2030...

saludos.


----------



## Beah (Oct 25, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> estoy casi 98% seguro (debido a que comencé con cursos de adivinanza y visión de futuro) que esos parlantes son de un Home Teatre, o un equipo similar y te cuento:
> 
> 1) los parlantes comunes (front, rear, center) no toleran más de 8W
> 2) el sub woofer suele tolerar hasta unos 30W (con viento a favor, diria mi amigo Cacho)
> ...


De hecho sí es de un home teather, lo dice arriba (tambien llamados sistemas de sonido, este caso 4.1)
También TODOS los parlantes y subwoofer son de impedancia a 4 Ohms



Cacho dijo:


> A simple vista y sin más datos (lo que importa es el parlante que está adentro de la caja), no se te ocurra ponerle más de 10 o 15W a eso. Quizá maneje hasta 20W con viento a favor.
> 
> Mirá el ampli que te sugirió 2m, y la familia TDA20xx de gainclones, que te van a dar buenos resultados.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Oct 25, 2010)

De nada, Beah.

Saludos


----------



## Leann (Oct 27, 2010)

no estoy muy enfocado a estos temas de amplificadores (todavia)... 
no se si estoy en un lugar indicado para preguntar esto...
pero ¿si pongo un amplificador a la salida de otro (ej la salida del equipo o pc) la potencia resultante el la suma de ambas?

muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 27, 2010)

Leann dijo:


> no estoy muy enfocado a estos temas de amplificadores (todavia)...
> no se si estoy en un lugar indicado para preguntar esto...
> pero ¿si pongo un amplificador a la salida de otro (ej la salida del equipo o pc) la potencia resultante el la suma de ambas?
> 
> muchas gracias!!!



No, Si hablamos de encadenar amplificadores de potencia lo que resulta es humo. Se pueden encadenar pre-amplificadores pero lo ideal es lograr una buena ganancia con uno solo.


----------



## Leann (Oct 27, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> No, Si hablamos de encadenar amplificadores de potencia lo que resulta es humo. Se pueden encadenar pre-amplificadores pero lo ideal es lograr una buena ganancia con uno solo.



No me quedo tan claro el concepto que digamos...
osea yo al conectar la salida de audio de mi pc al amplificador de el equipo de audio lo que hace es "amplificar" la señal... 
mi pregunta es: puedo yo conectar una potencia a la salida de mi pc o reproductor de dvd para lograr un sonido mas potente??

parte 2 de la pregunta: ¿¿COMO MIE!"%&/ LO HAGO??


muchas gracias!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 27, 2010)

Leann dijo:


> No me quedo tan claro el concepto que digamos...
> osea yo al conectar la salida de audio de mi pc al amplificador de el equipo de audio lo que hace es "amplificar" la señal...
> mi pregunta es: puedo yo conectar una potencia a la salida de mi pc o reproductor de dvd para lograr un sonido mas potente??
> 
> ...



Parte una: No estas apilando cajas. La potencia que proporciona cada amplificador es final. No importa la potencia anterior. Si haces eso pueden pasar dos cosas. Primera, una distorsion enorme, y dos, te llevaras al infierno la entrada del pre del amplificador. 
En palabras mortales, No, no se puede. La explicacion requiere de conceptos que no estoy de animos de explicar.

Dos, como no se puede, no tengo como explicarlo como hacerlo, y ademas, para hacer miercoles, no necesitas instructivo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 27, 2010)

Leann dijo:


> No me quedo tan claro el concepto que digamos...
> osea yo al conectar la salida de audio de mi pc al amplificador de el equipo de audio lo que hace es "amplificar" la señal...
> mi pregunta es: *puedo yo conectar una potencia a la salida de mi pc o reproductor de dvd para lograr un sonido mas potente??
> 
> ...



Si, ¿Como se hace?
Consigue un cable con conector para audífonos y en su otro extremo un par de RCA`s. Acto seguido, localiza las entradas auxiliares de tu sistema estéreo (Que por lo regular son RCA) y las conectas ahí. Ahí tienes.

Saludos.!


----------



## Leann (Oct 29, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Si, ¿Como se hace?
> Consigue un cable con conector para audífonos y en su otro extremo un par de RCA`s. Acto seguido, localiza las entradas auxiliares de tu sistema estéreo (Que por lo regular son RCA) y las conectas ahí. Ahí tienes.
> 
> Saludos.!



se... eso lo hago... pero en definitiva estoy poniendo mi amplificador de la pc conectado con el amplificador del equipo... no??

y TODAVIA no he visto nada de humo...

como quedan conectados para que no se rompan??


aclaracion: no es un insulto ni nada por el estilo... solo quiero aprender...


----------



## maton00 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mas simple imposible
Es como si una pila de relog la conectaras al tomacorrientes de la pared!
bueno si ser tan drasticos corres el riesgo de quemar todo


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 29, 2010)

En efecto así es. Un amplificador conectado a otro. El no especificar las condiciones que se tienen da lugar a interpretaciones erróneas en el mensaje.


			
				Leann dijo:
			
		

> ¿si pongo un amplificador a la salida de otro (ej la salida del equipo o pc) la potencia resultante el la suma de ambas?



Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 29, 2010)

Leann dijo:


> se... eso lo hago... pero en definitiva estoy poniendo mi amplificador de la pc conectado con el amplificador del equipo... no??


 
Si hablas de la salida que trae la motherboard, entrega muy poca potencia, a la cual si podes conectar un amplificador mas grande, lo que no podes (mejor dicho, no debes, de poder, podes) conectar varias potencias en serie, las potencias entregadas por cada una no se suman, siempre tendras la potencia maxima del ultimo ampli,



Leann dijo:


> aclaracion: no es un insulto ni nada por el estilo... *solo quiero aprender*...


 

Eso es bueno!!!!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 29, 2010)

nonono, y no, repito mi *NO* grande como una casa!!

NO se puede colocar un amplificador en cadena con otro, y asi sucesivamente...

por que??

Porque los amplificadores tienen una entrada de alta impedancia (ronda los 22K) y baja potencia (algunos milivolts)... y una salida de baja impedancia (de 4 a 16 Ohms) y alta potencia (de 1 a muchos Watts)

O se, solo puedes usar 1 amplificador para 1 fuente de audio

PC = fuente de audio
Ampli = fuente de potencia de audio

La imagen muestra la forma correcta de colocar varios amplis a una misma fuente de audio
Puedes, si necesitas, usar amplificadores de mayor potencia, pero no ponerlos en serie!!

P/D: si te fabricas un multiplicador de audio, podes conectar muchos amplificadores a la misma fuente...pero nunca y jamás 2 o más amplificadores en cadena


----------



## Tavo (Oct 29, 2010)

El concepto es muy simple, y más que "técnico" es lógico; el orden es así:

*FUENTE DE SONIDO* (mp3, mp4, mp5, etc; DVD, PC, Notebook, etc, etc) *-->* *PREAMPLIFICADOR* *-->* *AMPLIFICADOR* (etapa de potencia) *--> PARLANTES/BAFLES/MONITORES* (carga). Listo.

Si entráramos en detalle y más posibilidades, también cabe destacar que en general, entre la etapa de potencia y los parlantes, va un circuito denominado crossover. Es el que "reparte" cada frecuencia y potencia a donde tiene que ir (a cada parlante).


----------



## zxeth (Oct 29, 2010)

Listado tda
Eso te va a ayudar bastante. Solo fijate que para los satelites que no sean mas de 10watts, y para el subwoofer no mas de 30watts. Hasta hay unos cuantos con pocos componentes cuadrifonicos y te ahorran mucho tiempo


----------



## Tavo (Oct 29, 2010)

Para los satélites creo que el que mejor se adapta es el TDA2822. No se bancan más potencia que eso, unos 2W.

Y para el sub-woofer... un TDA2040 en modo simple. Sobra. Lo movés con todo. 20Wrms.


----------



## Leann (Oct 31, 2010)

ok... muchisimas gracias A TODOS!!!

*COMO DICE MI ABUELA... MAS CLARO, ECHALE AGUA...*

perdon por mi ignorancia...


----------

